# NFL Jerseys?



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Good morning all you wonderful people. 

Have any of you happened to have seen any NFL jerseys in Dubai? Specifically my beloved Ravens. I have tried the Nike store in Dubai mall, but no help there. Same goes with Footlocker.
Cheers.

Have a great weekend.

Glenn


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not something I;ve seen, you're more likely to find football (soccer to you) and rugby shirts.

You could always try Karama, they have lots of random sporting stuff. But it might be something you have to buy online.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

just a word of caution.. often the stuff (especially sports gear) you get in karama isn't authentic, although if you do find a jersey there it'll look about as real as the authentic ones lol (buddy bought a redskins jersey couple of years ago, couldn't tell the difference!!) .. I haven't been able to find any here, resigning myself to just get it when family comes to visit/go to visit family ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Havent found here any jerseys. NFL wont ship here but lots of other places will. Maybe if you ask the sporting stores they can order. I know footlocker in the usa we could always order from them and they would receive in their shipments after a few weeks.


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Cheers, only prob is, I've heard the new Nike ones are fitted quite different from the old Reebok jerseys, so I really want to try one on. Maybe I'll just go one size up and brave the online order.

I really don't trust ANYTHING from Karama, haha. I've seen some of the Manchester United and Chelsea shirts there, quite laughable. Haha.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Havent found here any jerseys. NFL wont ship here but lots of other places will. Maybe if you ask the sporting stores they can order. I know footlocker in the usa we could always order from them and they would receive in their shipments after a few weeks.


Ah then you need a Shop & Ship account - brilliance!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont  If I happen to change job, I would probly die from being cut off, so to say. 

But to the average joe who isnt a shopper, they probly need a forward shipper as they really do make life easier if you dont like to have to search for stuff by going to malls.


----------

